# Newbie advice plz



## paulie G (Nov 15, 2021)

Hi I'm new








Hi I'm new here and to cattys . Newbie question I just received this gamekeeper john excalibur and was wondering could tube band be fitted to this frame? I saw guy on YouTube at a tournament had his set up like this so can tube be fitted like this advice will be much appreciated thanks


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Tie them on just like in the picture. Run the tube right over the aiming dimp. Or you could use tabs, where you attach the tubes to a leather tab and then attach the tabs to the frame.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!

Tubes should work if tied on like the picture you posted.
If I was you I would give the flat bands a try, you my find that you will like them.


----------



## paulie G (Nov 15, 2021)

StringSlap said:


> Tie them on just like in the picture. Run the tube right over the aiming dimp. Or you could use tabs, where you attach the tubes to a leather tab and then attach the tabs to the frame.


Great thanks .so strip of theraband or any elastic will be good? Thanks


----------



## paulie G (Nov 15, 2021)

Hoss said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Tubes should work if tied on like the picture you posted.
> If I was you I would give the flat bands a try, you my find that you will like them.


I do like flats very much its jus that I'm practicing indoors and cause flats are faster having trouble keeping em under control so thought tubes may be more suitable cause there abit slower I've used tubes and kept em at bay better . Thanks again


----------



## Eric in Kildare (Oct 30, 2020)

Flat bands are more accurate and faster. I'd stick to flatbands if I were you, maybe drop down to 0.4 or 0.5 mm thickness (especially for targets), I like Sumeike or Snipersling.

I tend to go for 4.25x band elongation - this is fine for target shooting with 6mm steel balls.

For TTF I also draw a line, with a biro, with a ruler on the top band, down the center, and I use this as a sighting device too.

Initially only shoot at about 10 feet at target or 3 to 4 inches...this is to get your "eye in" and get your draw and anchor point consistent. When you are hitting these 95+% of the time then either make the target a little smaller or step back 2 feet.

Keep you draw elbow up nice and high in the air and watch your pouch grip and release.

Hope this helps.
Eric


----------



## paulie G (Nov 15, 2021)

Eric in Kildare said:


> Flat bands are more accurate and faster. I'd stick to flatbands if I were you, maybe drop down to 0.4 or 0.5 mm thickness (especially for targets), I like Sumeike or Snipersling.
> 
> I tend to go for 4.25x band elongation - this is fine for target shooting with 6mm steel balls.
> 
> ...


Thanks yes I like flats very much the draws much smoother .it's just that at moment I'm restricted to indoor practice and cause flats are faster I'm getting more bounce backs . Cause tubes are slower I hav things more under control that's why I asked if I could fit tubes to this gamekeeper frame Thanks again


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

You can also run the tubes ott. Lay them in the band grooves and wrap in place.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Great thanks .so strip of theraband or any elastic will be good? Thanks 

.....as long as they are Latex. Non-Latex banding does not retract well at all. Welcome aboard!


----------



## paulie G (Nov 15, 2021)

raventree78 said:


> You can also run the tubes ott. Lay them in the band grooves and wrap in place.


That's great I'm liking ott . But can plz clarify which way I tie them on because the grooves are reserved for ties for ttf if you get what I mean 🤔 thanks again


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

paulie G said:


> That's great I'm liking ott . But can plz clarify which way I tie them on because the grooves are reserved for ties for ttf if you get what I mean  thanks again


Lot of OTT frames have no band grooves….just lay your bands over top of the forks, wrap and tuck securely as you would with TTF , good to go 

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Here is a picture of a slingshot rugged like I was talking about


----------



## paulie G (Nov 15, 2021)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Lot of OTT frames have no band grooves….just lay your bands over top of the forks, wrap and tuck securely as you would with TTF , good to go
> 
> Darrell.
> 
> ...


Great thanks mate


----------



## paulie G (Nov 15, 2021)

raventree78 said:


> Here is a picture of a slingshot rugged like I was talking about
> View attachment 357497


Got you thanks very much


----------

